# SAQA Certificates requirement



## AnishaLamba (Jun 6, 2017)

Dear All,

I am from INDIA having *SSC/ HSC/Business Mgmt Graduation & Post Graduation degrees. *and a Diploma in Information technology. I have 12+ years of experience working in Information technology industry as Product manager with companies like IBM/HP etc 

My questions are:
1. Do i have to send all these certifictes to SAQA or just my SSC/HSC and MBA+Diploma.
2. I lost my 2 subjects marks cards of Graduation, however i have all other originals along with verified certificates. 
3. I already have an offer from a South African company based in Joberg.
4. How likely is that i will get qualified by SAQA.

Am seeking to apply for Critical Skills Visa for South Africa

Appreciate your assistance..

God Bless!


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

AnishaLamba said:


> My questions are:
> 1. Do i have to send all these certifictes to SAQA or just my SSC/HSC and MBA+Diploma.
> 2. I lost my 2 subjects marks cards of Graduation, however i have all other originals along with verified certificates.
> 3. I already have an offer from a South African company based in Joberg.
> 4. How likely is that i will get qualified by SAQA.


1. I only got my two highest degrees evaluated by SAQA i.e. bachelors and masters degrees. Based on that, I was able to get a membership with a professional body and ultimately, my CSV as well. 

2. If you have certified/notarized copies of your final marksheets as well as degrees, that should do. Originals don't need to be submitted, except for original transcripts. After you've submitted these, SAQA would also require your college/university to send the original transcript of your marks directly to SAQA. 
See the document submission list: http://41.193.15.87/dfqeas/info/submit.pdf

3. Employment situation doesn't matter for SAQA.

4. If your university is a recognized one, and you're able to submit the documents mentioned above, then there shouldn't be any issue in getting your SAQA certificate. Your SAQA certificate will award you a 'level' based on the SA qualifications framework - simply put, a masters degree puts you at level 9 out of 10 possible levels (level 10 being a doctorate).


----------

